# Mundorf AMT tweeters...awesome!



## jcbw6111 (May 3, 2009)

Mundorf Air Motion Transformer AMT2530 ESS Incredible Deal No Reserve | eBay


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

No but anything called Mundorf has to be good... 

MUNDORF THE VIKING
MUNDORF THE EVIL SCIENTIST
MUNDORF THE GREAT

These are working nicely...


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

No but anything called Mundorf has to be good... 

MUNDORF THE VIKING
MUNDORF THE EVIL SCIENTIST
MUNDORF THE GREAT

These are working nicely...


----------

